# Finished Deer mount.



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

My 4th&5th ever. Just learning!
17hours each, start to finish.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*   You missed your calling. Awesome job! *


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I paid $475 for my last buck and it doesn't look nearly as good as these. Looks great for a first timer.


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

What part of southeastern ohio?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

they do look good!! wish I had the time and talent to do that.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you guys.....I appreciate the comments.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Very very nice!!


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

pretty good for your 4th and 5th.
Im not a professional but the ears look to far back like they are kinda on the neck. Do away with the black around the eyes. eye shape looks pretty good but its to far away to tell. Tuck that lip in some more. the only lip you should see in right under the nose and no wider than the nose. if its dry rehydrate it and tuck it in. it will make a big difference. Spray a little pink inside the nose. The brisket looks good and you did a really good job grooming!
Like i said im not a pro and they arent bad at all. Keep practicing and you will be damn good!


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

The only lip that is exposed is, no wider than the nose. Actually less, That's all they had. Lol
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

haha oh ok. it just look like a black line all the way around. must be the picture. Pics bring out the worst. I know from experience ha


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

They look great. I agree about the pink in the nose and maybe not so much black around the eyes, but really, really nice work.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

The antlers are set a tad too high, the ears a tad too far back, deer don't wear mascara so ditch the Tammy Fae eye makeup, nose is too black, nostrils need some flesh color inside, lacrymal gland not tucked enough and those lips aren't tucked right - shouldn't look like a black smile. With the picture quality and dark eye makeup I can't tell if the eye shape is right.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

The ear placement really takes away from what is and otherwise nice looking mount. Look at reference to where a live deer earbutts are in relation to the antlers and you will see what I mean.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Deer look good, ears are a real nice shape, Did you use liners ?, they are turned nice for a pleasing look but are a little down the neck to far. Some deer have a very dark nose & some have a brown tint & some have a gray tint, nothing wrong with a black nose. Antlers look like the right angle, all deer are different, some set back, some high, some forward, best way the be sure is to measure them from the nose to tips on each side & record this measurement & when you put them back on the form make them as close to this measurement as possible.
Stacy, if you have any questions on mounting deer PM me anytime, I know a little bit about doing them (20 yrs. of it)!!.
Did you shoot them?, nice bucks.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Id be very pleased with those mounts ... Look great !


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Pizonarcher said:


> Deer look good, ears are a real nice shape, Did you use liners ?, they are turned nice for a pleasing look but are a little down the neck to far. Some deer have a very dark nose & some have a brown tint & some have a gray tint, nothing wrong with a black nose. Antlers look like the right angle, all deer are different, some set back, some high, some forward, best way the be sure is to measure them from the nose to tips on each side & record this measurement & when you put them back on the form make them as close to this measurement as possible.
> Stacy, if you have any questions on mounting deer PM me anytime, I know a little bit about doing them (20 yrs. of it)!!.
> Did you shoot them?, nice bucks.


Thanks for the advice and I would love to see your work. No, no liners. The antlers are set from the measurement center of nose to each mainbeam tip, measured before I caped it. Not mine... Both owners (friends) of these bucks wanted the ears back as I prefer the same. There is no black along the mouth, it must be a shadow. The ear butts are set to were they naturally settled without pulling one way or another. I will try to get the next ones closer to the antlers. 
Thanks again!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

They look like they're smiling. Not bad other than that though.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

BP1992 said:


> They look like they're smiling. Not bad other than that though.


Nothing wrong with the lipline, and they don't look like they are smiling. Check out this live deer and note the lipline and the earbutt placement.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

breiner11 said:


> Nothing wrong with the lipline, and they don't look like they are smiling. Check out this live deer and note the lipline and the earbutt placement.
> View attachment 1865849


Thanks for the info...


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

double dose of nice art right there!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

looks great !


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

breiner11 said:


> Nothing wrong with the lipline, and they don't look like they are smiling. Check out this live deer and note the lipline and the earbutt placement.
> View attachment 1865849


Draw a straight line from the nostril hole past the top edge of the eye and you'll see that on the real deer almost the entire antler base is below the line. On your mount almost the entire antler base is above the line. Antlers are set too high. This could also be why the ear bases look too low. Once one thing is a little off then other things don't look quite right. You're doing fine. It takes a lot of practice.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

You are correct, they are set too high. Joe Meder once told me, for every one thing that is off on a mount, it affects 3 other parts.


----------



## fly1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice work. 

If you follow this calling remember when posting pictures of your work (advertising) get the lighting right. I think all taxidermist should take a photography class. The lighting here is okay, but in the second pic it appears to be coming from the side and the first pic has a lot of light behind the mount from the window. Generally a soft light behind you makes for a better picture. I have some friends that send me pics of their deer mounts and a poor pic makes their mount look terrible. As I see them I respond - looks great! (note to self: do not go to that taxidermist). Later when I visit I see the deer mount and realize it's a lot better work than i thought.


----------

